# Anyone here in southern Ohio?



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I'm ust checking to see if anyone on this lives in southern Ohio. In the part of the state I live in nissans are a rare beast, but I do see a few Sentras here and there. My mo has the only '01 Maxima in town, though. People don't even know what it is.


----------



## rednismo6 (Jun 27, 2002)

*anyone here in southern ohio?*

hey, i live north of cincinnati, and drive an red 200sx se-r, if you want to get a nissan meet together,post back later....


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

*ohio*

whats up man i live in south eastern ohio, near athens, i have a 94 sentra 

http://www.msnusers.com/lowryder407/shoebox.msnw?albumlist=2


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I went to college in Athens. Much fun times, if I remember right.  If I'd had my sentra a couple years back, it' have been even more fun times. Didn't someone say college girls like Sentras?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

*athens*

sweet man where are you at now? i live about 15 min. from athens. lil place called meigs county.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I'm in highland County, now. About an hour and a half from Athens. In Hillsboro. Actually, outside of hillsboro, out in the boonies, but you get the drift, anyway.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

yea yea i know where that is. i think. near chilacothie? sweet man we will have to meet up some time


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Yeah, bout an hour from Chillicothe. I work in Chillicothe,though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2002)

i live in columbus ohio,i have a 96 200 se-r only about 4 others in columbus would like to talk to more people w/se-r's


----------



## rednismo6 (Jun 27, 2002)

i live north of cincinnati, i got an '96 200sx se-r, if you want to try to get together, post back..


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I don't have an SE-R, but I test drove one this weekend, does that count for anything? It was a fun car, but I wasn't as impressed as I thought I'd be.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

*EWWWWW staties!!!!*

Akron OH, here.. about an hour from cleveland.. lets all get together nismo freaks!.. lol.. i wanna meet up with all you.. i have a ga16de.. no sr20 carried in this b14.. but email me.. we will all meet up.. possibly get a club goin? yeah right.. but it would be cool.. Travis..


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

*The hell's wrong with staties? *

That works for me. I work nights, so I'm free during the day/evening. Just need to make sure I get my sleep before work.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

*staties can eat my ass*


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

*but seriously/...*

i want to talk to people with sentras and nissans.. lets all get together as soon as possable.. email me.. call me .. write to me.. someone contact me im in akron ohio.. lets all chat and talk shit.. Trav


----------



## Sawbinder (Jul 12, 2002)

I live in Columbus and I drive a 95 200sx SER. There are a few of us here but not very many. I see one every now and then. Its better that way. All I ever see is hondas and they suck.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

clumb. is only two hours from where i live. i have a 94 sentra




> im not a newbie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: The hell's wrong with staties? *



97sentragxe said:


> *That works for me. I work nights, so I'm free during the day/evening. Just need to make sure I get my sleep before work. *




ohhh.. it didnt quote your "The hells wrong with staties?" but anyways.. i wanted to respond with.. SUPERTROOPERS.. now they! are some staties.. lol


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Shit.
I saw Supertroopers. I didn't know whether to laugh, or what. I'd be fired if I did a few of the things that happened in that movie, you can count on it.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

*oh my god! its a statie.. gun it!*

i didnt know you were a statie!. i never put two and two together.. thats sweet.. can i ask you questions.. like.. do staties enjoy their crusiers and have fun with them sometimes.. are you an ohio statie? and are strobes legal on the road if they are used for hazards or turnsignals.. IF PROPERLY COLORED... Ex. front yellow.. and back red???? and is it illeagal in the state of ohio to have blue neons? under the chasie? if you could answer these i would apreciate it.. and ...............

IS THERE ANYONE IN OHIO WHOM WOULD LIKE TO MEET UP??? 
Travis


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

It's okay, I thought you knew. To answer your question about whether we enjoy our cruisers, the answer is, we're human, aren't we? I can attest to pulling a big U-turn in the median of a highway, and catching up with a car I clocked at 80mph or so, and catching up a LOT quicker than I really needed to.  There's a time and a place. I work nights, so usually there's not a whole lot of traffic when I do these things. 
Yep, Ohio Statie, big hat and all. 
Strobes are illegal on the road, period... But I seriously doubt if you'll EVER find a cop who would give you a hard time about it, especially if you were just using them as flashers, or turn signals.
Blue neons... Illegal... I'd write you a ticket myself.  Red neons are the same way. Any other color, I could care less.
If we get a few people, I could probably make it to somewhere in Ohio to meet up with everyone.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

no offense... but i hate cops.. lol.. you sound like an ok guy though.. dont think that im very hatred towards all of them.. and you.. its just that.. one day i was at a football game and the sherrifs there were escorting the football team.. well. i diidnt hear them say move outta the way.. so i was in the path of the team... and i could understand them pushing me outta the way for my well being.. but he pushed real hard outta the way.. and yelled move it!.. and then when i was like.. who the hell was that.. and had a puzzled look on my face another came up to me and said.. you gotta problem boy? so right afterwards.. i called and filed a complaint.. the sherrif who did that was a sargent.. i was suprised in his actions.. then.. one night i was driving very casual.. no speeding.. nothing wrong.. no lights out. very leagal at 2 in the morning.. this sherrif cruser comes RIGHT up on my ass and drives right on it.. i could tap the brakes and he would slam into me.. i pulled into my driveway.. and into the garage.. and the cop finally drove away.. another night.. i was driving the speed limit.. and an unmarked cruser was on my ass.. i could tell he was an unmarked.. spot light and it was a brand new crown vic.. then i really could tell when he passed me and i could see the lights in the window.. the lenses.. not flashing lights.. which i was pissed that this driver was speeding on a road with no lights.. no warning he was passing me.. thats illeagal.. no matterif you are the law or NOT.. so ive had some experiences.. where i feel that its totally wrong the attitude a lot of you have now adays.. but anyways..before i go i just wanted to comment on the blue neons.. yeah i understand.. just like blue lights anywhere right? and why red neons are illegal????? red on a car is NOT illegal?? brake lights hello.. but anyways.. im gonna continue to have illeagal parts on my car.. and you just catch me.. he he he.. statie.. ill talk to you later "sir".. lol.. whats your name.. ? im travis by the way..


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

a few of us are going to tri state race track sept 14, anyone want to go? pm me for directions, it is just outside of cincinnati ohio.

Brian


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

*red and blue lights*

i was told you could not have red or blue lights on the front or underneth because you would be impersonating a cop. at least that is what our asshole cops say. and they say if you have just red your impersonating a firefighter. i had blue stobes in the front of my old car . and it was like a swat team attcked me. they made me take them out right there. 'said i was trying to be a cop'.
i said '' why the hell would i wanna be you assholes'' im from pomeroy cops here are awfull cant do anything here.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: red and blue lights*



lowryder407 said:


> *i said '' why the hell would i wanna be you assholes'' im from pomeroy cops here are awfull cant do anything here. *



Jeez, with an attitude like that towards them, I can't imagine why the police in Pomeroy would have a problem with you. I'd have impounded your car, and let you take the lights off there after you paid the impound fee. You're lucky they were in a good mood and let you take them off.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

ok about the race track.. NO.. i just got back from tennisee.. and im tired of driving that far for a while.. lol so sorry.. im not about to drive 6 hours to go to that.. about the impersonating.. well.. i can understand the rules.. rules are rules.. thats why on the box of your items.. many of them strictly imply the "For Offroad Use Only".. you should read.. lol.. im sorry that they gave you that attitude.. but honestly ohio statie.. do you really need to be so strict.. i dont think so.. impersonating a cop or firefighter.. nahh.. i dont think soo.. thats retarded.. but anyways.. like i said.. rules are rules.. most of them are like that for some reason.. we have to understand the government.. at least they let us have colors like green ..... i think.... hey!.. green impersonates paramedics in some states.. so how are they legal/.???? i just feel that.. if they dont flash or blink or strobe.. then they should be legal.. hey statie.. im gonna keep callin you that untill you give me your name.. lol.. i have another question.. are you gonna pull me over for having clear corners??? i mean in the front.. no yellow in the front.. i know that you probably would.. i know that altezzas are gay but i wanna stay legal in the rear.. so i got them.. insted of the clears.. i couldnt find se-rs.. so i had to settle with what i could get.. welll.. if anyone is near akron or cleveland.. email me... Travis..


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> * about the impersonating.. well.. i can understand the rules.. rules are rules.. thats why on the box of your items.. many of them strictly imply the "For Offroad Use Only".. you should read.. lol.. im sorry that they gave you that attitude.. but honestly ohio statie.. do you really need to be so strict.. i dont think so..
> 
> Nope, I don't need to be so strict, usually and the only times I am is when I get an attitude from someone when all I'm doing is my job.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

*cops*

now dont get me wrong im feinds with almost all the cops in pomeroy. just 1 or 2 that everybody has prob. with even the other cops. im a firefighter. so they let me have my strobs now ( i wasnt back then) shoot one cop told me to leave town and not come back cause he didnt like our type of cars.(lowriders and imports) thats just wrong


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Well, that's different, then. Cops with power trips are a very bad thing. They take away credibility, for one, and just make law enforcement as a whole look bad.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Jason how old are you? what rank are you? i had a statie behind me earlier today.. and she looked kinda goodlookin.. lol.. i dont like saying this.. but... i didnt feel afraid or nervous when she was behind me.. thats kinda bad really.. i feel bad for all female officers.. they arnt gonna get the same respect as the male officers.. well jason.. hope to be able to meet up with you sometime.. you take care.. and ill see you on the shoulder sometime.. LOL


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I'm 24, and my rank is Trooper. I"m at the bottom of the totem pole, so to speak. 
I agree that female troopers may not get the respect they deserve, but they should. They do exactly the same thing male ones do, and they get a hard time from people. Just remember, just because she looks good, and may only be 5'4" and weigh 130 pounds doesn't mean she couldn't mop up the side of the road with your ass if she needed to.


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey I just moved down to Northern Kentucky and I would be willing to meet up with some of you people sometime. I have an all black 2001 sentra se with a few mods . My b.f has a pretty modded sentra as well. 

We should all meet up sometime.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

So, are any of us going to meet up sometime, or are we all going to talk about it forever? 
I just bought a bike a few days ago, and so I've been riding it all the time. I may ride it instead of fdrive the Sentra.  Lots more fun.


----------

